# Fixed HDMI handshake issue



## jgilliam1955 (Dec 5, 2008)

After finding the Panny 35 & Onkyo 605 HDMI would not work,
I did a firmware update by internet on the Panny 35. Then I set the HDMI to Video OFF & Audio to HDMI. Then the thing worked. I now get video & sound through the HDMI of my Onkyo 605.
Hope this helps.:yay2:


----------

